# Wispynook Trick or Treat at the Nursing Home



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy sharing love with a staff member....




























Bring that girl over here.....











_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy really took to this particular patient. He got up and laid on her legs. The staff member told me that she has lots of pain in her legs and she was sure that Billy could sense that.



















And a kiss for her hand as well....










And more kisses....











_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Love how this man connects with Alfie!









The way this gentleman looks at Chantel breaks my heart.









A wife sitting with her husband....









Alfie and Chantel go up on their own and put their heads in her lap, like they knew she needed it!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_A good friend of our mom's, David, keeps cookies for fur friends all the time. He adopted Taffy as his dog....so sweet!










A beautiful old hand reaching for Taffy.....










David just had to have a kiss from Alfie.....










Chantel's lovin' knows no end!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This lovely lady is there for convalescence and therapy and was really taken with Billy










Lovely old gent' who just loved the feel of Bill's hair....









This sweet woman kept saying over and over to all of the poodles "I love you..ohhhhhh, I love you!" I thought my heart was going to burst!!










Chantel working her magic!











_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Chantel really took her job to heart! She was ready and willing to hand out kisses and hugs whenever encouraged by the residents. Getting into bed with them and laying with her head on them was not out of the question for her either! 




























This was Alfie's very first time going into a nursing home to visit. He did a WONDERFUL job, greeting people, letting them pet his coat and being a true gentle boy throughout...
Ummm, and a BIG boy he is tooo....lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy went straight to two gentleman and looked right up into their eyes. I don't know why he picked them but he certainly liked them and they him.










The healing powers of touch!










One of the nurses from our mom's former unit just thrilled to see our gang again.










And a big smile for the Great Pumpkin.....LOL











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
David again enthralled with Alfie....










Pure love.....



















Where to next mom?










Billy really enjoyed picking out his people.

_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

And, a couple of the many workers that had to stop and greet us and our crew. 

I want to thank everyone who stuck with us and looked at all our photos.. I know, we do post at lot at a time. It is difficult with this type of situation to pic just a few as they were all poignant to the day.

We do have pics of the spoos in costume that you may love to see... out in a pumpkin patch! Deb will be starting that thread shortly.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont know what to say...other than YOU guys are awesome!! I work with cancer patients and I know the simple blessings in life that these folks see. Bless you for doing the work you do. You and your dogs are amazing..


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you guys so much for doing this! I KNOW my grandma would have loved for some sweet poodles to come visit her while she was in her nursing home, and it makes me happy that other people's loved ones get to enjoy them.

All the pups look like they had a great time. Loved the pictures


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You guys just kill me! I love your pack, I love what you do with them, I love that their lives bring so much joy to so many people. Keep up the good work ladies. I am sure your Mama is one proud lady and is smiling down on you and your four footed family from Heaven. Bless you for being so selfless and caring. And bless the fur family for being so free with their love and snuggles.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

This brought tears to my eyes. This is so awesome! As a nurse, I've seen the difference that visits from dogs can make in a patient's care and the pure joy they receive from the visit. It is just awesome that ya'll do this. And your dogs are so great with them. I love it!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank-you so much for taking the time to share "poodle love" with those that are unable to have a dog of their own! These pictures say it all!!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Aww.. This thread made me all teary-eyed. :adore:


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Bless you both for the time you take to allow your pack to visit and bring love and joy into the lives of those people. Some of those pics made me cry. I hope when I'm old and infirm, someone as kind as you are will bring their pets for me to visit with.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love when you ladies share your experiences by captions and pictures! My eyes started watering


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. Out of all the fun, zanny, crazy, wild things we do with our spoos, this is the most rewarding and the most heart warming/heart wrenching. We enjoy doing this so very much. Our mother and father (both deceased) gave time to people like this all the time and taught us the rewards given and gotten on both sides when it is done. So, even though your words are given to us in thanks, I would like to offer them up to our parents and all those who have helped us as we grew up.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

this was so very sweet. it made me all teary eyed


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

That is so sweet. I remeber how much my grandmom loved when dogs would visit while she was in the nursing home. I'm actually looking forward to Francine (my Turkish Angora cat) turning one so she can take her test and start. She is the perfect therapy cat and I really want to give back to others.

Could I persuade you to come to NC and bring the poodles to visit at the hospital before my surgery? I don't see how I could be nervous with a bunch of poodle love right before!:biggrin1:


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Dianne and Deb,

What uplifting and inspirational photos. They are truly precious and clearly demonstrate the immense capacity poodles have for understanding the needs of others. The "shared" compassion between the spoos and residents is visible in every photo. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Visiting the nursing home is a service to both residents and staff alike, as well as to yourselves. Chantel, Taffy, Alfie, Billy, and Grace are so caring and well-behaved; they can be free-spirited and run with the wind when they are out in in open place and be gentle and compassionate when it is called for. True representatives of the poodle breed. They reflect what wonderful lives they live with you and how well you have trained them. Love seeing these pictures particularly. What a great day.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Just fantastic!! Nice job guys!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Your hearts must just swell with pride to see how well your dogs behave and the joy they bring to others. It is no easy feat to prepare that many dogs for a nursing home visit. 
One day when this will be my home, (lots and lots of years away) I hope there are still people like you who will take the time to share like this. Its a HUGE deal!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I just love seeing how they interact with the residents. These photos are very special. I just love their costumes!!! What a hoot everyone must have had. Your Mother would be proud.


----------

